# FS/FT: Dwarf White Parrot Cichlids (proven mated pair) SOLD



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi,

Selling this pair for my gf as she is preparing to replace the tank they are currently housed in.

*This pair will only be available around July 1st as they are raising their 3rd batch of fry*. They are experienced parents and will raise fry given that you supply lots of good fry foods (hatched brine shrimp etc.).

*Asking $12.00 for the pair or trade preference for small fish, shrimp, plants or w.h.y. Pick up in central Burnaby.*

Please see this thread for detailed care requirements from Kirk at Fraser Valley Tropicals: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fraser-valley-tropical-fish-40/white-dwarf-balloon-parrot-cichlids-back-6743/ (Please note correction: female has orange belly, not male)

They eat everything from flakes and pellets to bloodworms.

They breed constantly and are currently kept in 6.8-7.0 ph at 75F degress.

These are actual pictures taken today of the pair and fry:

Dad









Mom









Dad gaurding eggs:









Dad's color:









Fry:









Fry2:


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

are those pink convicts?


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I think they look like Laurie's (THE GUY) Ping Pongs, or dwarf parrot ciclids...I have them in a couple of my tanks and are great!


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

djamm said:


> I think they look like Laurie's (THE GUY) Ping Pongs, or dwarf parrot ciclids...I have them in a couple of my tanks and are great!


yep, that's what they are. the general consensus is that they are a blood parrot/peach convict cross.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, the convoluted name for them is dwarf white balloon parrot cichlid I suppose. Don't know about true origins but they were purchased from IPU Burnaby almost a year ago. Hope that helps.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Ping pong parrot's*

If they came from IPU they are very likely originally from my stock, I have done a lot of looking and reading about these guys. They very likely were a cross breed locally with a pink/peach parrot & pink convict, but have found nothing to substantiate this for sure. But everyone seems to like them.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Lol good to know Laurie! We loved them and they're doing well. A little too well I think


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Hi,
They are so cute! I am really interested in this pair of beautiful fish and I am sure you have taken very good care of them. 
I am looking for some fish for my new 33 gallon (I was originally thinking of a pair of german blue ram then some rummy nise)but I have had no experience with this breed before so I am probably not the right person...
I have a question if you dont mind: When they lay eggs do they dig a hole in the substrate and/or do I need to provide them with a flat slab or something like that?


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> Hi,
> They are so cute! I am really interested in this pair of beautiful fish and I am sure you have taken very good care of them.
> I am looking for some fish for my new 33 gallon (I was originally thinking of a pair of german blue ram then some rummy nise)but I have had no experience with this breed before so I am probably not the right person...
> I have a question if you dont mind: When they lay eggs do they dig a hole in the substrate and/or do I need to provide them with a flat slab or something like that?


IME they do either or both but these 2 seem to prefer a flat rock either laid vertical or horizontal. They spawn very similarly to german blue rams if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> ...but I have had no experience with this breed before so I am probably not the right person...


Lol, I dunno fish rookie, you seem to know quite a bit more then your screen name suggests. I guess I should change that line in my ad, we're looking for somebody that does some background research before introducing new fish into the tank. I really don't mean to discriminate experience levels. Plus these are very good beginner fish for sure.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Pending for July 1st.


----------

